# begginer needs something easy



## jonathan.addy (Jul 21, 2007)

I have always used kits... time to move on and try a little more trying test… I have done apple as it was easy to get hold of. I am in the UK (Leeds) so what can I try next…. Have heated mats and all the gear I could ever need. 
Any advice on my next adventure….


----------



## Luc (Jul 21, 2007)

Well around here (netherlands) the elderberries and blackberries are to be good
in a few weeks.....

I really can recommend elderberries as they make an excellent wine.

But a mix of elderberries and blackberries is even better you can get
a real port-like wine from it.

But carefully examine recipes for elderberries as they are not the easiest
to start with (high acid, lots of tannins and they have to be boiled to gt rid
of the sambunigrine acid which can cause allergic reactions to some people).

I make dozens of wines each year and elderberry is still my favorite
(strawberry rose from jam is next in line)

Luc


----------



## smurfe (Jul 23, 2007)

You can make wine out of just about anything. Luc gave you some great suggestions. Elderberry is great and probably IMHO the closest you can come to a Cabernet using fruit. Is there any particular fruit that is readily available to you? I love blackberry, raspberry, and blueberry as well.


----------

